# New way to insert a suprapubic catheter



## amymariegothard  (Feb 13, 2018)

My doctor is performing the supra-pubic catheter by using Van Buren Sound through the Urethra. He is going through the urethra by cystoscopy using sound waves to determine placement. A small transverse cut is made in the mid-line abdomen overlying the tip of the sound. The cut end of the 18 french Foley is then wedged firmly on the tip of the sound. The sound is pulled back so the catheter tip exists the meatus. Next the sound and the catheter are disengaged. the catheter tip is pulled back into the bladder a cystoscope is introduced so that the catheter balloon can be inflated under direct vision. The supra-pubic incision is then closed with the tube affixed to one of the sutures, irrigated and connected to gravity drainage. 

My doctor feels the 51040 open approach is more suiting then the 51102 bladder aspiration. The open approach includes cutting into the abdomen, underlining muscles and the bladder with stitch placement in all three areas. Due to this, I do not feel this is an accurate code. However, the bladder aspiration is not detailed enough to include the extra work he is doing. Please help me determine which code is the appropriate code for this procedure. I thought of using bladder aspiration 51102 with a 22 modifier. Oh perhaps there is a third code that would be appropriate.

Thanks,
Amy


----------

